# ringworm treatment



## newsujan (Feb 18, 2015)

Ringworm is a common fungal infection of the skin and is not due to a worm.
The medical term for ringworm is tinea. The condition is further named for the site of the body where the infection occurs.
Ringworm causes a scaly, crusted rash that may appear as round, red patches on the skin.Other symptoms and signs of ringworm include patches of hair loss or scaling on the scalp, itching, and blister-like lesions.
Ringworm can be successfully treated with antifungal medications used either topically or orally.

for more information about ringworm and its treatment visit the link below:
click here


----------



## sahli29 (Jan 23, 2004)

We put tea tree oil on it.Cleared it up in a few days.


----------



## Alaina15 (Jul 19, 2017)

I have also faced this & used some ointment by the recommendation of my skin specialist.


----------



## Letitia (Aug 27, 2009)

What an odd post. I've used both over-the-counter antifungals and tea tree oil. They both work.


----------

